# Best way to keep in touch?



## Andy21

Hey guys, ill be travelling to Australia very soon, and im wondering whats the best way to keep in touch with my family back home, people i meet & be able to call places etc.

with the company i booked it all with i get a £10 phone card which i imagine wont last to long. now i can either buy new phone cards or mabey take a mobile with me & buy a simcard?. are simcards expensive?

any advice would be really aprehcated

thanks

Andy


----------



## Little Mary Moon

Prepaid SIM cards are really cheap in Australia. Just make sure to unlock your mobile and you have a wide range of providers to choose from. Lebara offers especially cheap rates for international calls, Telstra is more expensive but has the best coverage. No problem to keep in touch with family & friends, also there are a lot of Internet Cafes around where you can use email, facebook or skype...


----------



## Wanderer

The cheap prepaid SIM cards usually have a pretty high per minute useage charge on them and your best bet for phone calls back home may be to have a look at the Landline phone cards, many of them about and some with calling charges from as low as about a 1c/minute and you can use them via a public phone with just a local call fee in a lot of cases.
Welcome to gotalk Australia I think is a site of one company that has a range of them and you'll find some supermarkets with different ones.
You've always got the time difference to work with so it may mean some earlier morning or evening calls to catch people or otherwise it's emailing.
When in most cities, get along to the local library and you may find free internet for about an hour at a time, an hour a day.


----------



## CradleMtn

We have 2 kids overseas in Canada at the moment. We have given up on worrying about phones. We just use Facebook and Skype for special occasions (like Christmas)
Nothing is usually that urgent and there is so much free / cheap Wifi, FB is an easy option
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## tomau

Thanks for the valuable information.


----------



## dionbonnor

Hi i am going in April, and i have friends out there, they have smart phones where you can download free apps where you can txt others with this app for free. the one i have is called ping chat, you can get it on blackberrys, iphones etc!


----------



## accommodationplus

dionbonnor said:


> Hi i am going in April, and i have friends out there, they have smart phones where you can download free apps where you can txt others with this app for free. the one i have is called ping chat, you can get it on blackberrys, iphones etc!


Well it is not really free - you still have to buy a data plan in the country where you are going.


----------



## idadidas

why not try internet phones, so many free software you may try


----------



## tomau

Prepaid sim cards are most probably the best way for communication abroad when you get to move around and travel much in Australia.


----------



## Kirie

I went with Skype while I was there... and tweeting from my mobile since I have an unlimited data / internet package when roaming internationally.


----------



## ankitjha

i prefered using skype an yahoo messenger .....its the best way to stay in touch with friends an family....if not u can find payphone s there


----------



## newme

*BixDial.com phone cards*

I would recommend you BixDial calling cards, international phone cards. Bixdial offer the best calling cards online, just use calling cards search box.


----------

